# Riding the curlies



## sunedee (Aug 12, 2008)

I now have 6 (!!) curlies and I hope to keep up an online journal of my progress with them for 2011. 

There is a Ride a Curly contest that is sponsored by Curly Horse Country. Basically we ride and log our time and blog about what we're doing. Here's the link to the blog 2011 RAC (Ride-A-Curly). 

I'll update as things progress!!


----------

